
This year's Nobel Prize winners gather for a talk [video] - espeed
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCeZxhHIbkU
======
Jorge1o1
I didn’t like the host or the questions at all. I feel as if had they just put
all the scientists in a room and speak about whatever they felt like talking
about, it would have been richer, more human, and more enlightening

~~~
robkop
Couldn't agree more, by the end it was readily apparent that the host was on a
strict time schedule and was required to talk with each Nobel laureate about
their specific work.

A real loss considering that some of the conversations were just heading
somewhere interesting before they got cut off.

~~~
Pinus
As far as I can tell, this was aired by Swedish TV as "Snillen spekulerar"
(they have been doing a programme like this every year since approximately the
dawn of TV time), and by the BBC as "Nobel Minds". So, it has to fit into a TV
schedule slot, and be appropriate for a general audience, not just science
nerds.

BBC:
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/n3ct5g1c](https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/n3ct5g1c)
SvT:
[https://www.svtplay.se/video/20431599/nobel/nobel-2018-snill...](https://www.svtplay.se/video/20431599/nobel/nobel-2018-snillen-
spekulerar-avsnitt-1)

~~~
espeed
Yes, the original title of the post included Nobel Minds 2018, but it was
modified to emphasize the description. I discovered the Nobel Minds series a
few years ago. I think last year's was better, but I agree, the episodes can
be hit or miss. They should let Joe Rogan do the interviews -- he's been
interviewing a bunch of leading scientists of late (Sir Roger Penrose a couple
weeks ago) -- Rogan's our modern day Charlie Rose -- he let's them talk and it
evolves into interesting conversations.

------
ttsda
I found this video very strange, it looks heavily cut, with an odd
conversation that comes across as a bit awkward and forced

------
popcorn49
As a professional interviewer and reporter, I agree that the production values
and the questions were poor. But as a form of marketing and a way to connect
to the Nobel "minds" through the web, it's not a bad first step to a more
richer program.

